

Is coconut water as magical as everyone says it is? - jalvo753
http://luckypeach.com/food-consequences-coconut-water/

======
sjtrny
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

~~~
abrown28
I've been answering headlines like that for years :)

